

Show HN: An interactive graph of film ratings built with D3 and AngularJS - geelen
http://goodfil.ms

======
paulgb
If you have the data, it would be cool to see this colorized by genre and
length. My guess is that dramas have a higher quality to rewatchability ratio
than comedies, and that a similar relationship exists between long movies and
short ones.

Very cool visualization!

~~~
brianfryer
> it would be cool to see this colorized by drama

What a FANTASTIC idea! I'd like to discover other movies of similar genre

> ... and length

TV shows vs. feature-length films?

~~~
paulgb
For length, what I had was a continuous scale based on the runtime in minutes.

------
caffeineninja
This is pretty awesome.

Couple things:

1) Clicking on tabs in the graph causes you to snap to the top of the page.
Adding return false; to your tab/link handler will fix that.

2) There's no explanation anywhere for the lines - what do they refer to?

3) Would be nice to be able to zoom in and pan rather than click.

~~~
geelen
Thanks for the feedback. The lines just link together the 6 selected points,
which are whatever's nearest to where you clicked.

~~~
xlevus
Is there any reason for this?

Clicking on the Princess Bride links me to Ep6, Lost Ark, Avengers and BTTF.

To me it implies that they're related or similar. But I can't see any relation
or similarity across these 5 other than score.

------
tlrobinson
Very cool. It's interesting to look at the types of movies that show up in
different areas of the graph: <http://tlr.lt/KZoS>

------
johnb
BTW, if you're signed in you'll be redirected to your activity feed - try
<http://goodfil.ms/graph> in that case

~~~
brianfryer
Thanks; should've read the comments first.

------
pedalpete
I just have to say that I think your execution is exceptional. Everything is
so clearly laid out, your design is great. Even though I didn't understand the
x/y axis of how you were rating the movies, it didn't matter, up and to the
right just meant 'better', which was simple enough for me.

If you don't mind my asking, how long have you been working on this?

~~~
johnb
The whole site? The current iteration is around a year old, things were pretty
solidly overhauled when we got our first seed funding.

The graph specifically? Was a Glen (founding dev) & Charlie (designer) working
for a few days straight.

------
fuzzythinker
Top notch design and execution! Just love the discovery line/zoom feature,
very unique and useful.

Minor issues:

\- How are the hearts calculated?

\- The graph is too crowded, I would put genres on the left of the graph and
allow genre filtering

\- I expected selecting a genre will show me the graph with just that genre,
it didn't happen, the graph wasn't shown.

\- Bug? clicking on one of the films, eg:
<http://goodfil.ms/film/108266-arthur> shows a mini graph, but nothing is
highlighted on it, not even the file itself. Nothing happened clicking on any
of the circles (using Chrome)

\- I want search to be able to indicate the film on the graph

\- related films should also include really related films instead of ones by
the "line" metric. Eg, Arthur 2011 should show older Arthur film.

------
minikomi
Love looking at the outliers - particularly "The Room" over on the top left
corner!

------
rurounijones
Very cool, make searching for things like "Highest rated, lowest re-watchable"
fun and interesting.

On a side-note. In the above query one of the front-runners seems to be "Grave
of the fireflies" which does not surprise me what-so-ever.

------
pointlessjon
Excellent work.

